# We Don't Need No Stinking White Balance.



## table1349 (Mar 7, 2017)

Google has solved it for you.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 7, 2017)

Auto White Balance

better than the no photographer needed ..
StyleShoots Live Takes Studio Photos Without A Photographer


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 13, 2017)

Of course... because I've never had auto wb get it wrong LOL


----------

